# Lounge > Sports >  >  Is there life after football?

## Chantellabella

I think not.

I've watched every New Orleans Saints DVDs
Watched the Football Follies
Visit the NFL site daily just to see if we're any closer to the 2015 season.


I wonder if I need Football Addiction Anonymous

----------


## Trendsetter

No such thing. It's just the offseason is boring as heck  :music:

----------


## Chantellabella

> No such thing. It's just the offseason is boring as heck



Yeah, I've been trying to follow all the news about the combine and it's really confusing. All I want to know is which new QB are they going to get for the Saints, is he any good, and can Drew get him in top notch Drew form before next season so he can come out blazing to help our aging guy.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yay!!!!!! Saints are starting in 3........................more.....................  ..............days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's a shame I can't watch the game. This dumb peauxdunk city doesn't usually show the games on any channel and when they do it's either the Texans or the Cowboys they show. Then I watch the little grid on the NFL site, listen to WWL radio, and watch rewind (if we won). 

I almost want to move back to New Olreans just so I can watch the games each week. What's a few hurricanes, crime, and lots of humidity?

----------


## Chantellabella

Again, there is no life after football.

----------

